# Salt water creep on wood



## Crazy4yachts (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi We have a 350Gal DAS aquarium and I want to replace the upper wood trim pieces. The rest of the Aquarium is good. Does anyone have any experience doing this, it doesn't look all that complicated to do and also is it worth it to change out the bad wood trim.




Thank you
Crazy4Yachts


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, simple enough to do. Get up underneath the trim, now if your not planning on using it again, who cares if you break it some. Popped the trim off carefully in sectons. Razor and clean off the silicone. Can be done relatively easy.


----------



## Crazy4yachts (Feb 1, 2013)

Would be alright to use a heat gun on the glue if I don't go to hot ?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Its not glue, its silicone.


----------



## Crazy4yachts (Feb 1, 2013)

Would a heat gun still help on the silicone or just use a putty knife ?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Razor knife. If you melt that silicone, your going to have a real mess. But I suppose you could try.


----------

